

The Power of Facebook: Kates Party - lewi

It started as a harmless event for kates birthday party. A get together for friends. Now over 60,000 people are attending and over 170,000 awaiting confirmation.<p>The event was original publicist by David Thorne (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Thorne_%28writer%29) on his twitter stream. Who is a writer an humorist/troller. He is currently living in South Australia.<p>Heres the link for the "party" on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/event.php?eid=115542871807009&#38;ref=ss<p>And its even got its own wikipeadia page!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate%27s_Birthday_Party<p>Its now gone viral and it doesn't look like stopping anytime soon. Every minute over 500 people confirm their attendance. Fringe groups have also popped up with silly names. Join in!
======
josh909
David Thorne already has the official Kate's Birthday t-shirt available for
sale in the 27bslash6 store
(h<http://www.cafepress.com.au/27bslash6.435728028>)

------
facebook_chik
HAhahaha i was on facebok thismorning and i had 32 different groups to add all
about Kate's party!! =) and yes the wiki page is still there

------
swolchok
"This event is no longer available because it has been cancelled." Wikipedia
entry is also gone.

------
Nidis
It was on the 22nd of May in Adelaide. Anyone know the address still?

~~~
KAmy
its may 1st, 8:00pm - 2:00am 20 north st

------
jcapote
This made my morning.

------
sickcycle
there are soo many funny groups. look at these
<http://fancythought.blogspot.com/2010/04/kates-party.html>

------
congl
Party of the Year

